# Mount Wilson Climb - Friday Morning



## arai_speed

*Mount Wilson Climb - Friday Morning (5/25)*

I'm bumming it from work this week and plan to ride up to Mount Wilson from La Canada on Friday morning. I'm planning to be at the Shell gas station around 9:40am.

If anybody is free on Friday and feel like climbing post up! If you've never done the climb here is some info:

Distance: 18.5mi

Avg Grade: 4.5%

Lowest Elev: 1,313ft

Highest Elev: 5,683ft

Elev Difference: 4,370ft

Climb Category: HC

Strava Segment info: La Canada (Foothill) to Mt. Wilson climb


----------



## octobahn

Never done this climb before. What are the stats on the ride for you (avg speed, how long, etc)? What's "HC" in Climb Category mean?


----------



## arai_speed

From La Canada (Foothill Blvd) to the top of Mount Wilson it takes me about 2 1/2 hours with an average speed of 7.5 mph. Regarding the meaning of "HC" it simply means it's hard climb 

Here is the full description from Wikipedia:

Hors catégorie is a French term used in cycle races (most notably, the Tour de France) to designate a climb that is "beyond categorization", an incredibly tough climb. Most climbs in cycling are designated from Category 1 (hardest) to Category 4 (easiest), based on both steepness and length. A climb that is harder than Category 1 is designated as hors catégorie. The term was originally used for those mountain roads where cars were not expected to be able to pass.


----------



## octobahn

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna have to give that ride a try. I used to be out that way quite a bit but for the hiking trails or from a Mt bike ride from altadena.


----------



## arai_speed

No problem - it's a good road and little traffic in the early morning.


----------



## charlox5

watch out for the palmdale 500 and the ACH death squad. and is it me or does 4.5% avg grade seem really low for this particular ride? i guess averaged over the entire length it knocks the average down but, 4.5% even for 18.5 miles almost sounds doable!


----------



## arai_speed

charlox5 said:


> watch out for the palmdale 500 and the ACH death squad. and is it me or does 4.5% avg grade seem really low for this particular ride? i guess averaged over the entire length it knocks the average down but, 4.5% even for 18.5 miles almost sounds doable!


Yes - on weekdays that death squad is a nightmare...specially on Angeles Forest. Saturday and Sunday not so much of a problem. I agree that 4.5% seems low but that is the average, my GPS usually reads 6% most of the way with a few 8% to 9% short kinks.

BTW - I posted this last week so I am not riding Mount Wilson tomorrow.


----------



## charlox5

one day i'd like to climb ACH, but considering what crap shape i'm in right now, i don't think it's going to happen any time soon. would really like to do a GMR to Azusa Canyon to ACH ride one day.

btw this is badmonkey from SCM


----------



## arai_speed

charlox5 said:


> one day i'd like to climb ACH, but considering what crap shape i'm in right now, i don't think it's going to happen any time soon. would really like to do a GMR to Azusa Canyon to ACH ride one day.
> 
> btw this is badmonkey from SCM


Good to know!! I would also like to do that loop, I hear it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Erion929

charlox5 said:


> btw this is badmonkey from SCM



SoCalMoto ?


----------



## charlox5

Erion929 said:


> SoCalMoto ?


yessir


----------



## Tumbleweed

charlox5 said:


> watch out for the palmdale 500 and the ACH death squad. and is it me or does 4.5% avg grade seem really low for this particular ride? i guess averaged over the entire length it knocks the average down but, 4.5% even for 18.5 miles almost sounds doable!


Looks as if the Palmdale commuters will be stymied next week w a chunk of ACF shutdown Mon-Fri. S/B fairly quiet for weekday riding. 

Portion of Angeles Forest Highway to close for 5 days next week - Glendale News Press


----------



## hecbom

I ride GMR from my house in Whittier a distance of about 75 mi round trip. GMR is not that bad, in fact did the stage 7 of the ToC two weeks ago with a friend. We went all the way to the ski lift and again no big deal until the last 3 miles from the ski lift. If you are in reasonable shape and you set your cadence you will make it. Where people get into trouble is when they don't hydrate or eat enough so they end up cramping. This kept happening to me last year until I finally figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## mtrider05

charlox5 said:


> watch out for the palmdale 500 and the ACH death squad. and is it me or does 4.5% avg grade seem really low for this particular ride? i guess averaged over the entire length it knocks the average down but, 4.5% even for 18.5 miles almost sounds doable!


There are two downhills going up to the base of Mt. Wilson then two on the Mt. Wilson climb. Angeles Crest highway averages around 5% anyway, it's not a steep climb by any measure.


----------



## redondoaveb

Did Mt. Wilson today. Perfect day for it, weather was beautiful. Very few cars on the road, all being very courteous. It got a little sketchy once we got to Mt. Wilson Red Box Rd. Then it was ice and snow to the top. Temperature was 41 degrees. Real sketchy on the descent back down to Angeles Crest. 

The descent back down was a blast. 18 miles of twisty clean road all the way back down. Only had to let a couple of cars pass. We were dicing back and forth all the way down. There was one car that didn't want to pass us as I assume he was just sitting back watching us having so much fun. Got to do this ride again!

For those that haven't done it, do it. The climb up isn't bad at all and the descent makes the climb up really worth it.


----------



## arai_speed

Thanks for the report on the road conditions redondoaveb! It's been months since I've headed up that way, my last ACH run was in Nov. riding up to Newcombs Ranch with octobahn. I may try this clibm again soon.


----------



## redondoaveb

arai_speed said:


> Thanks for the report on the road conditions redondoaveb! It's been months since I've headed up that way, my last ACH run was in Nov. riding up to Newcombs Ranch with octobahn. I may try this clibm again soon.


If we couldn't make it to Mt. Wilson due to the icy conditions on Red Box Rd; we were going to continue on to Newcomb Ranch. Decided to do some ice riding instead. About three quarters of the way up, we came across the Highway Patrol and a tow truck. Some kid drove his car over the side of the road and about 150' down an almost vertical cliff. Thankfully he was alright.

One of the nicest and funnest rides I've been on!


----------



## arai_speed

Well, when it's cold NCR gets plenty of snow, their FB page reported snow this past. When it's cold mnt roads can be a total crap shoot


----------



## redondoaveb

At least Angeles Crest was dry, clean and "fast".


----------



## Colinhurley

Hey guys, I'm a racer from Florida visiting The area for the first time, staying in Pasadena with a friend, and I really wanna give this climb a try! I came about this thread via Google. So, if I ride up this climb do I just turn around and descend back from the way I came from? There's no getting to the top and continuing on is what I gather, correct? I have no real idea what I'm doing so any input would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## redondoaveb

If you turn off Angeles Crest onto Red Box Rd; then it ends at the top of Mt. Wilson. If you stay on Angeles Crest, it goes on forever. I believe it's 66 miles total and ends in Wrightwood. Oh yeah, and all uphill.


----------



## arai_speed

redondoaveb said:


> If you turn off Angeles Crest onto Red Box Rd; then it ends at the top of Mt. Wilson. If you stay on Angeles Crest, it goes on forever. I believe it's 66 miles total and ends in Wrightwood. Oh yeah, and all uphill.


Correct - here is the Strava segment:

Strava Segment | La Canada (Foothill) to Mt. Wilson climb

18miles up from the base.


----------

